# Hot surface ignitor goes out before Gas valve opens



## HVACPhilly (May 6, 2017)

Was working on a Goodman GMS8060 inducer comes on, hot surface ignitor glows and now you expect the gas valve to open.??!!!!

Ignitor goes out and two seconds later your hear the valve clicks but no gas smell.

Only limit switch i forgot to check was the limit switch on the blower motor, could this be it


----------

